# British Dragon (Tren)



## mac762339 (Nov 29, 2008)

Anybody ever use this ?


----------



## Lnad (Nov 30, 2008)

Never ran anything BD other than some dbol I just started.
But as for tren, personaly I think tren is much easier to convert from pellets and much more cost effective.
You can make 50 ml for less than you can buy 10ml


----------



## mac762339 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can somone explain this to me? Does this mean if there is no test done with the Tren then there will be no risk of Aromatization? Or is the fact that Tren will shut down the natural Test production so there for leave the body in an unbalanced state wich could lead to the side effects mentioned in this article. I chose Anavar over the summer because it does not convert , and because although it will slow down the natural production it does not shut it down the way Deca or Dbol would. Some say that there is no need for a PCT after Anavar but the concensous seems to be that a PCT is always used with the Tren. I am trying to weigh out how risky Gyno is with Tren. I am getting conflicting info as I research it on line. Some say that it is extremlly rare while this one seems to say its likelly. Thanks guys "

 Despite the fact that trenbolone cannot aromatise, due to the progesterone route it can cause things like gynecomastia, but this will only really happen in the presence of estrogen. This does happen though in many users, as trenbolone is usually stacked with a testosterone, which obviously can and will convert to estrogen. Gynecomastia from trenbolone can be quite bad many will find, however if you do not suffer from this than other estrogenic side effects should not be of worry, as trenbolone does not cause any water retention or similar, but in fact often gives a hardened look and feel to the muscles"


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 30, 2008)

mac762339 said:


> Can somone explain this to me? Does this mean if there is no test done with the Tren then there will be no risk of Aromatization? Or is the fact that Tren will shut down the natural Test production so there for leave the body in an unbalanced state wich could lead to the side effects mentioned in this article. I chose Anavar over the summer because it does not convert , and because although it will slow down the natural production it does not shut it down the way Deca or Dbol would. Some say that there is no need for a PCT after Anavar but the concensous seems to be that a PCT is always used with the Tren. I am trying to weigh out how risky Gyno is with Tren. I am getting conflicting info as I research it on line. Some say that it is extremlly rare while this one seems to say its likelly. Thanks guys "
> 
> Despite the fact that trenbolone cannot aromatise, due to the progesterone route it can cause things like gynecomastia, but this will only really happen in the presence of estrogen. This does happen though in many users, as trenbolone is usually stacked with a testosterone, which obviously can and will convert to estrogen. Gynecomastia from trenbolone can be quite bad many will find, however if you do not suffer from this than other estrogenic side effects should not be of worry, as trenbolone does not cause any water retention or similar, but in fact often gives a hardened look and feel to the muscles"



Tren shouldn't really be compared to test too much in that respect. I would say it is more like a super strength deca. To understand it you first need to know exactly what it is. Trenbolone is a 19-nor derived steroid, in the 19-nor Testosterone (Nandrolone) family. Therefore it is structurally similar to Deca, although it has a c-9 and c-11 double bond. Basically the c-9 bond is the reason why you see far less water retention with Tren compared to deca. The c-9 bond prevents any conversion (aromatization) to estrogen.

However the c-11 double bond seems to increase androgen receptor binding significantly (because of other things too). The lack of estrogen activity and the strong androgen receptor binding make tren a much more powerful androgen than deca (why I would describe it a super strength deca). By reason of this it eliminates all water gain and makes the majoritry of weight gained simply quality muscle.

All compounds you use have an anabolic/androgenic rating and this are indications of their strength. All compounds are based on the values of test (1st steroid) which is 100/100. As mentioned above tren is extremely strong and has a value of 500/500. That is 5 times more than test so shows why side effects are common with tren. I have to add though the fact it is much higher is other reason why it is much better for anabolism as well as fat loss (and hardening). I can list numerous great points about tren because it is a great compound. But with its strength also comes the increased chance of bad side effects. 

The main draw back to tren is that it seems to reduce aerobic capacity, probably owing to bronchial dilation from increased prostaglandin formation. This increased prostaglandin production can lead to other sides. As stated above I suspect this is the main reason for the infamous 'tren cough'. 

You hit on something too. As you know it is a progestin, so high amounts can lead to its own gyno etc. Prolaction is not a nice thing so you have to be careful. Thats why I would always have dostinex on hand if I was using tren in a cycle. Dost is better than Brimo has the later can be fairly harsh on you (dizziness etc). Dostinex can too but the chances are far lower compared to Brimo.

The fact tren is a progestin also means it can exacerbate the estrogenic effects of aromatizable steroids. I would like to think anyone using tren would also be using test (plus others in some cases). Therefore, it may increase the chance of estrogenic sides fro the other steroids. Therefore, all users have to be careful and should have the relevant protection on hand always.

Tren is an amazing compound but it should not be used lightly. Newbies should avoid it till they have a few cycles under their belts. But if you have experience of cycles and want to try it out I imagine you will only love it. But like I said it is simply not needed for newbies and can lead to alsorts of problems.

I have only used it once and that was tren e at 350mg per week and I loved it. I encountered most of the usual sides but they were manageable and not severe in any way. I plan to use tren a (more of a kick) for future cutting cycles. But I will wait till the year after next. I also plan to use tren e again for bulking cycles with test.

Hope it helps


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 30, 2008)

By the way if your thinking of doing tren only like you would with avar please don't. If I had to pick a compound which is the worst do alone I would pick tren above all others (even adrol etc).


----------



## Lnad (Nov 30, 2008)

Dostinex (cabergoline) is your friend bro.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 30, 2008)

mac762339 said:


> Anybody ever use this ?



I forgot to answer your original question. I have never tried it but it should be good to go. It mainly depends upon your source. As I said in a other thread this week BD offer great products. But there are many ?'s around the brand  and people saying to avoid etc. This is mainly due to fakes. But like I said people don't fake crap brands because there is no point. They fake reputable/popular brands. 

I have tried a few BD products and thought they were all good so I don't see tren being any different.


----------



## mac762339 (Nov 30, 2008)

Elvia as usual you bring great advice to this forum. Like I said in my research I had got conflicting opinions and info. I have to say after reading this I feel for me the sides are not worth the gains. I am an active athlete involved in weekly team sports so the cardio sides alone concern me. As you know Im looking to do a show and was thinking of ways to put on a little quality size before I have to begin dieting and cutting phase. I have to say for me and this is just for me that Anavar is by far to me the best risk to reward steriod out there. Its ability to help put on lean muscle its fat burning and its help in keeping fat off inbetween cycles has been nothing short of meraculous for me. I was hoping to find one more magic compound out there that will help me with my goals yet give me the peice of mind of its mild sides. So if anyone can lead me to such a compound I am open to any advice that could lead me to something I could research and weigh the risk. Elvia thanks again for your advice information and patients your a asset to this board.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 30, 2008)

mac762339 said:


> Elvia as usual you bring great advice to this forum. Like I said in my research I had got conflicting opinions and info. I have to say after reading this I feel for me the sides are not worth the gains. I am an active athlete involved in weekly team sports so the cardio sides alone concern me. As you know Im looking to do a show and was thinking of ways to put on a little quality size before I have to begin dieting and cutting phase. I have to say for me and this is just for me that Anavar is by far to me the best risk to reward steriod out there. Its ability to help put on lean muscle its fat burning and its help in keeping fat off inbetween cycles has been nothing short of meraculous for me. I was hoping to find one more magic compound out there that will help me with my goals yet give me the peice of mind of its mild sides. So if anyone can lead me to such a compound I am open to any advice that could lead me to something I could research and weigh the risk. Elvia thanks again for your advice information and patients your a asset to this board.



Thanks. You should definately stay away from it then as cardio performace can be reduced whilst on. In addition to suppressing your test levels significantly.

I have said this before but turinabol would be a great choice. Most on here hate oral on't but they do have their place. And the point is you have had great success with avar in the past. I just read something very interesting so I will copy and paste for you. I knew all the other stuff but its the first time I have heard about the below study.


Turinabol is a derivative of Dianabol that does not promote water retention and estrogenic side effects. Turinabol produces slow but quality gains.

Background

Turinabol was developed in the 1960’s when East German's were looking for an edge for their Olympic and competitive athletes.  It is currently only obtainable through underground labs.

Steroid Action

This is a slower acting steroid.  When using Turinabol, weight, strength and muscle mass increases will not be overly dramatic; however, they will be of good quality. Turinabol also does not typically create risk for estrogenic side effects, so there is limited water retention or risk for gynecomastia. The user can obtain a hard look to their muscles due to limited water retention

*In studies done on male athletes that were given 10 mg OT/day over six weeks, no negative health effects or side effects were reported. It was also used in low doses to reduce the binding of SHBG to other steroids.(1)  Oral Turinabol was found to have the ability to reduce SHBG and allow testosterone to be more readily used.*

It will suppress you slightly but again I was using 40-60mg for 6 weeks. This suppression will be minimal (as we have discussed in the past).

Maybe you could try a small dose of tbol with a small dose of avar next time round. They don't really carry sides and will just give you that extra boost. Avar only isn't for mass but if you combine it with the tbol you will gain alittle more mass than usually over the many weeks. It will be small but you will defo notice it.

I am gonna be doing dbol/adrol (25mg/25mg) in the future. Obviously that is totally different and my reasons are different (they both convert heavily). By me combining the two I will get good effects from both but minimize side effects (I don't like doing 50mg+ of adrol). Obviously I am doing that with 2 injectables too. But I really do think for you combining avar and tbol might be really good. 

The point is you know avar works for you and your happy with it. So maybe do a fairly high dose of that and then add in a small dose of tbol and just see how that goes. Hope it helps.


----------



## mac762339 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## Hollywood1973 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am using BD Tren Hex Now. Only on my 2nd week , but have great results in the past


----------

